# Alumacraft. VS Tracker



## juniata (Feb 27, 2016)

I am looking to buy either a 1436 tracker or a Alumacraft 1436LT. Prices are comparable tracker is like 845.00 out the door and the Alumacraft is 973.00 out the door.

Tracker has a .050 hull....Alumacraft has a .053

Both have the ribs running up the side.

Alumacraft beam is 55" , Tracker is 53"

Alumacraft weighs 135 lbs , Tracker weighs 162lbs

capacity is 580lbs for the tracker....and 600 lbs for the Alumacraft.

Any real difference in these two jon boats? I'm leaning towards the Alumacraft unless someone has something to add as far as reliability.


Please don't turn this into a stability thread, i am well aware of the fact that a wider boat is more stable. I fish alone, and i fish a lot of places where a small light boat is an asset. And i almost never fish big water or rough conditions.

I am not buying a 1448.

Any advice on the 1436's is appreciated....Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Feb 27, 2016)

Are both boats welded, or both riveted?


----------



## Ebug (Feb 27, 2016)

I just looked at them both on the internet and it looks like the Alumacraft comes with center seat storage where as the Tracker does not.

That alone would make up my mind for me.

Good luck on your decision.

Rob


----------



## BassmanET (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the tracker 1436. No real problems, just the paint chips off easily. 

The fishing I do is just like you, smaller ponds & lakes, usually alone. So, its suits me fine.

Looking at the Alumacraft its 2" wider & 2" longer with storage too. A boat that small every inch helps! Its does weight more that the tracker @ 162lbs , Alumacraft @ 180lbs. So, its comes down to what you really need, lighter or a little bigger? Are you trailering it? 

If I had to do it again I'd go with something a little bigger, maybe tracker 1542. Just because, when I do bring someone along its kinda tight.


----------



## juniata (Feb 27, 2016)

richg99...they are both riveted.

bassmanET..i am trailoring it. I already own a old crestliner sportsman 101 12' semi v and trailor. 


14' is about as long as i can go with my trailor...i do like the option of being able to slide a 1436 in the back of the pickup (8' bed) if i want to.


and the extra 2" is kinda why i'm leaning towards the Alumacraft.

I was just curious if any of you folks had either, and appreciate your opinions.

thanks for the input.


----------



## jethro (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never owned either, but a friend had an older Tracker that was a great boat. I fished out of it a lot. However, what I notice is that since Bass Pro started selling them the quality is atrocious. And that is just sitting in the showroom. Go look at what they try to pawn off as a $22,000 boat... the hull is so thin the floor stringers telegraph through the aluminum. This may or not apply to the jon boats, I just don't know, but what I have seen alone would give me pause.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 1, 2016)

Alumacraft


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 1, 2016)

I had an Alumacraft 1448 riveted. Great boat. Well made.


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 3, 2016)

Alumacraft boats are a very well made boat. Alumacraft all day. Tracker has gone down hill. Plus thicker gauge, storage, wider and longer. It looks like an easy lick to me.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 5, 2016)

I understand that many here, and all over, have fine boats built by Tracker. That being said, I'd go with the Alumacraft myself. More features, and typically a better built boat than the new trackers.


----------



## Thomas tin (Mar 23, 2016)

Though I am new to this, I have done ALOT of research and reading reviews and checking out youtube videos on both of these boats. I was deciding between the Tracker 1436 or the Alumacraft 1436. Alumacraft was $70 more and I had to drive farther to get it. I went with the Alumacraft. There were way to many complaints about the paint on the Tracker. Even though its just paint...its still paint and I don't want it peeling within months of buying the thing.


----------



## sharphook (Jan 2, 2017)

If you got the live well you got the heavier alumacraft 1436 riveted Jon!! I called to purchase a 1436 sierra Lt.!!! Its the 135 lb. Boat. I wanted a Lowe 1240 but the price 719 all day long alumacraft 1436 sierra Lt.!!! The Lowe 870 for 1240!! The extra 2' in length will offset the 4" floor space of the Lowe 1240!!!


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 2, 2017)

For $1000 I'd buy used. You can find a great deal for a thousand bucks on Craigslist

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMc (Jan 2, 2017)

Prowelder said:


> For $1000 I'd buy used. You can find a great deal for a thousand bucks on Craigslist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Good advice! At least take a look at Craigslist before buying.


----------



## gettinback (Jan 3, 2017)

I just bought an Alumacraft LT a year ago. I can tell you from first hand experience that Alumacraft customer service is top notch.


----------

